# What chain should I use on my Shimano CS-HG30-81 Cassette?



## FCoppi (Apr 10, 2011)

Do I have to use IG or HG chains? Which chain is the best for this cassette?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Just get a chain that's rated for the number of cogs on your cassette. My road bike has a 10-speed cassette, so I get a 10-speed chain.

Which one to get, exactly, is a subject of a lot of debate. I don't think it's worth getting a more expensive chain than I have to, so I usually get a SRAM PC-1051. My 9-speed bikes get a PC-951, I think, etc.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I agree. I need 10 spd chains for all my bikes, and I almost always buy the least expensive ones I can find. I've had the top of the line, middle of the line & bottom of the line chains. I'll be a son-of-a-gun if I can tell any difference between them.


----------



## FCoppi (Apr 10, 2011)

At first I thought that any chain will work, but then I bought Shimano HG40 8-speed chain and it doesn't work properly on my cassette. And now I read that some cassettes only work with IG chains.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

IG cassettes are supposed to need IG chains. Your cassette is not designated as IG and they're pretty rare, so I suspect something else is the problem.

How long had you had the old chain? Did the problems crop up when you replaced it?


----------



## FCoppi (Apr 10, 2011)

My cassette is new and the chain is new too.I bought that chain few days earlier and it was meant for 6, 7 or 8 speed so I thought that it will fit with my cassette, but it didn't! It seems like HG40 is too wide for my cassette. I guess I have to visit a mechanic. I have always used 4-6 speed cassettes, because I drive with old russian bicycles. So I don't know much about 8 speed cassettes and chains.


----------



## FCoppi (Apr 10, 2011)

My problem is solved. Shimano HG40 was too wide.


----------

